# Engineer Moving to USA



## disco (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi All,

I am a junior mechanical engineer from Australia looking to move to the USA for a few years so that I can work and do abit of travel around as well (Ideally work for a year or two then travel for several months).

I am hoping that someone here may be able to point me in the right direction on how to go about finding and applying for a job in the USA and if there are any good resources on the web with general info. I really dont know where to start (i have tried googling but cant seem to find any good resources). In particular, if anyone can recommend an international recruiting agency (if there is something along these lines for engineers) that would be great.

Any help would be greatly appreciated 

Cheers


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

*job search sites*

disco:

Below is a paste of a post from the Thailand expat forum that lists a dozen job search websites. List was compiled for Thailand expat job searches. However, most of the websites are international, not limited to Thailand. Good luck and happy hunting.

*NOTE: you may have to go to the Thailand forum post for the links to work.*


Posted in Thailand Expat Forum, Post is titled "Thailand jobs", Posted on 23JUN12

*23JUN12 Thailand Jobs*
In response to the many inquiries concerning "how do I find a job in Thailand?" I put this list together. A dozen or so Thailand "job" sites. This list was collected from a simple web search. I have never used any of these sites and I will make no recommendations. I will provide a warning in that these sites are businesses, or are sponsored by businesses and do have agendas. Caveat emptor. Good luck in your search. BE CAREFUL and do NOT send money! This list is not categorized. 

Jobrapido | Jobs, job vacancies

Jobs in Thailand for Foreigners, Expats looking for Employment in Thailand

Job search, job opportunities & career development | JobsDB Thailand

Jobs Abroad ? Work Abroad, Overseas & International Work | GoAbroad.com

Top Job Search | International Jobs | Search International Jobs with Tip Top Job 

JOBTOPGUN.COM : ?????????????????????????????????????????????????

Travel News | Tropical Destinations | Exotic Travel | Thailand has job listings

Ajarn.com | Teaching English in Thailand

Thai Engineer Jobs

Thai IT Jobs

Online college application free,colleges in the US,study abroad in Italy Spain France UK,English schools London,learn Spanish language,Italian arts classes NY CA TX,job postings USA,business courses,TEFL TESOL

4 International Careers & Jobs | World Job Sites

BE CAREFUL.

I also reference folks to the sticky thread "Employment: Restricted occupations for foreigners" 
I also caution all that a "work permit" is required.

Please add to this list as appropriate.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

do you see an employer jump through the hoops of us immigration for a jr. engineer who plans to hang round a year or two? you know that several months of vacation in the us require the appropriate visa?

mechanical engineering brings countless hits on google the labor intensive task is weeding through to find the few companies open to sponsoring visas. there is no reliable site offering e3 jobs. you can potentially add an internship or transfer with an au firm.


----------



## cheegeburger (Jun 2, 2012)

disco said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a junior mechanical engineer from Australia looking to move to the USA for a few years so that I can work and do abit of travel around as well (Ideally work for a year or two then travel for several months).
> 
> ...


Hi disco. I'm going to assume you do not have the right to work without any sponsorship in the US. If my assumption is correct, I second twostep's comment about an employer jumping through hoops for a junior engineer - it _rarely_ happens. Most of the international recruitment agencies are going to be targeting senior level people (typically a minimum of 10+ years of experience) and on top of that MechE is quite a niche market so not to sound discouraging but it seems rather challenging to me. 

One option that I know of (still not easy nor quick) is going back to uni and working in an internal position (e.g., engineering department or research centre within uni). I know some students that did this through their MS and PhD programs in California.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## occhiolino (Aug 14, 2012)

*try*

the company oracle or ibm 2 big ones



disco said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a junior mechanical engineer from Australia looking to move to the USA for a few years so that I can work and do abit of travel around as well (Ideally work for a year or two then travel for several months).
> 
> ...


----------

